# How do I make home made purfling and binding?



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

On the internet it seems that you can find almost anything.

Except.

I have been thinking about making my own purfling and binding for my guitar build.

I have searched for days to see if I can find a primer or a video of DIY, Homemade, Doityourself, and almost every variation of those topics.

I have been to 6 search engines, each one of which refered me to cutting the rabbet in the guitar by hand. *None* had anything to do with cutting your own.

These bindings have to be super-accurate for size and thickness, and if it's off very much at all will show like a sheep in a cow judging contest.

The only reference that I have seen so far is "DON'T DO IT!" No one says why, no one gives any rationale. I am stymied, (stumped), to say the least.

Any insight to this would be a big help, especially because I can visualize ways to cut this stuff accurately and have it do what I want it to do.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I have seen videos of it on YouTube.

Not sure if these guys have a video but lots of good hardware and information. He does show how he uses a micro adjust fence on a drill press and a drum sander to adjust the thickness of his bindings.

Stewart McDonald


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

That doesn't lead anywhere but to the main Stew-Mac page. Is there a chance you could narrow it down a bit? I'm kind of decrepit in my old age and need to be led by the left paw.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

OK. Show of hands… How may of you said to yourself "Whatthehell is a PURFLING?" 
.
.

ME! I did ! 
.
.
.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry dude. I cant help you… but I just HAD'TA do that!


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

*JoeinGa*, I liked it. 
The picture doesn't do it justice though. 
Purfling goes across the top and Binding goes down the side. 
The binding covers the junction between the top veneer and the side veneer and the Purfling macks it look a lot better.

That is why it has to be completely accurate on the cutting.


----------



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't know what the problem is…I've had multiple guitars…just bought a new Breedlove…They all come with Purfling already installed! (That's my solution, and I'm sticking to it!).


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> That doesn t lead anywhere but to the main Stew-Mac page. Is there a chance you could narrow it down a bit? I m kind of decrepit in my old age and need to be led by the left paw.
> 
> - Dallas


Binding installation and modification


----------



## brittonguitars (May 12, 2015)

Purfling
if you are going to make simple black and white strips…why? its cheap buy it, but if you want to create a unique pattern, you can use sheets of veneer long sheets, and glue it together much like building a rosette…

Binding
can be made with a good band saw and setting up a good sanding system to make a basic uniform thickness "Because" ...,don't forget when you glue the binding on, one side is to the outside so, the side that is glued will be the exact size of your channel…so its not so hard…but purfling is much different…here is an idea of the process, based on rosettes…..


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

Brittonguitars,
Thanks for that link. Very interesting. Complex rosette with simple tools.

For the OP try this link:
http://www.mimf.com/
It is a luthier's forum.

BJ


----------



## brittonguitars (May 12, 2015)

A bit more about veneer and how you can actually use it to make purfling, this video is about rosettes, but the principles are very much the same as far as cutting the strips, you can basically use a standard wood, Mahogany, maple etc..and die it using transtint to any color you can imagine, even if the veneer is not long enough you can butt the strips together, for example an OM size guitar would take to strips of about 30" for each half of the guitar top with a joint in the middle of the lower bout, but more joints can be used perhaps a joint every few inches with a small piece of a different color….anyway there are so many options….


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

I always wanted to know what those nice details were called, now I know, purflings and bindings. Thanks for posting Dallas.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Even more awesome details can be found.


----------



## brittonguitars (May 12, 2015)

Hand made rosette, did this today on a spruce top… with little chips of purple heart between walnut and maple and two strips of B/W purfling


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Joe, I didn't want to ask and look foolish.


----------



## bilbaggins (Sep 11, 2011)

I am wondering if you found the solutions to your problem regarding "how to make guitar bindings"???

FYI there is now plenty of info available online via google… search for: *how to make guitar binding strips* and you'll get plenty of options to look at.

ONE site that outlines the process in wood is: http://ultimate-guitar-building.com/how-to-make-wood-binding/

It is a time consuming process and there are plenty of pre-made purfling & binding strips available from most luthier suppliers which I'm sure everybody knows!

I find I still have to resize and gauge to custom size using shop bought strips. The trickiest are those very thin strips used to build up a series of fine lines. I haven't been able to figure that out so far except to use pre-cut veneer sheets cut into thin strips then glued up on edge.
Anyhoo, I hope this helps everyone who trips over the post which incidentally came up in my Google search!!! .


----------



## bilbaggins (Sep 11, 2011)

*PS* - StewMacDonald have a very clear article on *How to Instal Bindings* in their online resources section:
http://www.stewmac.com/How-To/Online_Resources/How_to_Install_and_Repair_Instrument_Binding_and_Pur/How_to_Install_Bindings.html


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I've made purfling but never again. 5 ply is just too much for a sound hole radius. These flat tops are my first fixed bridge instruments. The first one, with the sound hole pickup, I live with. The second one has strategically placed dots to hide the crack ups and the last one worked. I'll continue to make timber binding.


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)




----------

